# How to tell if a ewe is ready to drop without bagging up?



## Junior (Jun 26, 2022)

Has anyone got any tips on how to tell if a ewe is ready to drop without her bagging up? She hasn't produced milk for a couple years so I've had you bottle feed the lambs. Just want to be prepared for this season. 

Thank you


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 26, 2022)

Does she totally not bag up at all or does she bag up and just not have any milk?  Not sure why you would not keep a couple of ewe lambs and replace her if she cannot feed at least one lamb.  
I would not have much in the way of a suggestion as to tell when she is ready to lamb.  Do you have any idea when the first time she was with the ram?  At least get an idea of the earliest possible lambing date?  Uddering up is usually the best way to have an idea of how close they are.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2022)

I have a ewe that her belly drops when she is close to lambing. Others, the ligaments on either side of their spine, at their tail, get all soft and squishy.


----------



## Junior (Jun 27, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Does she totally not bag up at all or does she bag up and just not have any milk?  Not sure why you would not keep a couple of ewe lambs and replace her if she cannot feed at least one lamb.
> I would not have much in the way of a suggestion as to tell when she is ready to lamb.  Do you have any idea when the first time she was with the ram?  At least get an idea of the earliest possible lambing date?  Uddering up is usually the best way to have an idea of how close they are.


Last year she hardly bagged up at all. I'm not sure if she'll bag up this year or not so planning ahead. She's a great mum otherwise and allows me to feed the lambs and her look after them the rest of the time. We don't buy new sheep in as we only keep them for meat and eating grass. 

She should be ready around the end of August. We leave the ram with the ewes as he's very gentle. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas to help but it seems I'll just have to wait for her to drop. Thank you for the help anyway


----------

